# Problemas con amplificador construido a transistores



## teknosrp (Ene 3, 2016)

Hola

Después de ya haber montado algunos amplificadores con TDA's decidí probar a montar uno el otro día a transistores. Marchó bien a la primera (pocas veces pasa ésto en la electrónica  ) pero al conectar un ecualizador a la alimentación positiva del operacional sin querer provoqué un corto que voló el regulador y el OP. Sustituí los componentes afectados pero ahora el amplificador ya no marcha, me saca DC a la salida de altavoz y en los diodos de bias, donde debería marcar unos 0.7 V y -0.7 V (antes del corto daba eso), me marca unos 20v positivos. Comprobé todos los transistores y me marcan bien, y el resto de componentes estan en buen estado. ¿Alguna idea de que puede ser? Es mi primer amplificador a transistores y ando un poco perdido, cualquier ayuda o material útil es bienvenido

Este es el diagrama. Lo elegí por ser sencillo y disponer de los materiales necesarios.

​
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Hola caro Don teknosrp , te recomendo chequear todos lo resistores si no hay algun estropiado o  con valor ohmico alterado despues dese corto circuito acidental pero fatidico ( sienpre hay que desligar un de los terminales del resistor  antes de medir con lo multimetro de modo no incorrer en lo riesgo de medidas falsas ).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

Revisa todos los transistores (Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5 y Q6) *retirándolos de la PCB* y también los diodos.
Luego de la revisión y eventuales cambios lee y lleva a la práctica esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## teknosrp (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola

Estuve revisando los transistores sacandolos de la placa y me marcan bien. Resistencias también revisé y todas bien. El OP por las dudas también lo he he cambiado.

Ahora lo que he probado es a alimentar la parte del OP y la del "amplificador en si" por separado. Lo que me ha extrañado es que cuando conecto solo el amplificador tengo a la salida 5v dc y al conectar a la vez el OP obtengo unos 20v dc. ¿Por donde puedo seguir?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

¿ Que tensión hay en las patas 7 y 4 del operacional respecto de masa ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola caro Don teknosrp ,premeramente  te recomendo volver lo circuito integralmente a lo  original y no alimentar el por partes (Amp Op en separado).
Para tener unos 20Voltios en la salida de audio (eso en relación a la tierra o masa) los transistores "Q1" , "Q3" y "Q5" tienem que estar "ligados" en esa misma sequenzia o sea "Q1" serias  la origen dese "problema" .
Cuanto mas baja for la tensión de salida del Amp Op , pino 6 (incluso tensiones negativas en relación a la masa o tierra) , mas lo transistor "Q1" conduz aumentando la tensión en su colector y consequentemente en la salida de audio.
Ahora lo que no "cierra la prueba dels 9" es que con un aumento de tensión en la salida (esa positiva en relación a la masa o tierra ) de audio deberia via lo resistor de realimentación negativa  "R6" aumentar la tensión de la entrada positiva (pino 3) del Amp Op y ese por su ves deberia  aumentar la tensión de su salida (pino 6) hasta la equalización o sea los 0,7 Voltios en lo colector de "Q1"  que habia antes de quemar .
Te recomendo verificar con atencción la alimentación del Amp Op ( esa es simectrica en relación a la masa o tierra), canbiar lo Amp Op  por otro 100% nuevo y chequear "C4" si ese no tiene "fugas" o mejor aun canbielo por otro 100% nuevo y listo !.    
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola.

¿De qué potencia son los diodo zéner?.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿De qué potencia son los diodo zéner?.
> 
> ...


!Ojalá sean de 1Wattios !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola.

Los diodos zéner de 1W, necesitan como mínimo 20mA (Izt).
Pero 46V - 15V = 31V
Iz= 31V/2200 ohm = 0.014A = 14mA
No cubre los 20mA mínimo, de los zéner de 1W.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: 
BZX55C15 es de 15V, 0.5W Izt = 5mA, Izmáx = 0.5w / 15V = 33mA
BZX85C15 es de 15V, 1.3W Izt = 15mA,  Izmáx = 1.3w / 15V = 86mA


----------



## teknosrp (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola

El amplificador operacional lo estoy alimentando con dos reguladores 78 y 79 en vez de con el circuito del zener-resistencia. Como no tenía a mano más reguladores de 15v le puse de 12v. Si esta diferencia de voltaje es importante en el circuito intentaré conseguir más de 15v.

Lo que he observado es que al pasar unos 10 segundos de dar alimentación al circuito es que el voltaje dc de la salida a altavoz baja de los 20v a unos 10v aprox positivos. A la salida del operacional hay -0.5v respecto a masa

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> El amplificador operacional lo estoy alimentando con dos reguladores 78 y 79 en vez de con el circuito del zener-resistencia. Como no tenía a mano más reguladores de 15v le puse de 12v. Si esta diferencia de voltaje es importante en el circuito intentaré conseguir más de 15v.
> 
> ...



Si, pero ¿ Que tensión llega al integrado ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tensión hay en las patas 7 y 4 del operacional respecto de masa ?


----------



## teknosrp (Ene 5, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, pero ¿ Que tensión llega al integrado ?



+12v y -12v medidos, funcionan bien los reguladores.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 5, 2016)

Soldaduras malas? Si pones a gnd Q1 y Q2  con una R soldada por arriba podrías descartar la parte de "potencia" así te centras en el IC o no...
La fuente esta correcta?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Yo personalmente alimentaria lo CI 741 con 15Voltios simectricos tal como estas  indicado en lo esquema original , tanbien tengo dudas si los transistores "Q1"y "Q2" aguantan un VCE de  46 Voltios  sin estress , asi recomendaria enpleyar lo par "MPSA42"(NPN) y "MPSA92" (PNP) que son valientes y prolijos a andar con altas tensioes.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Ene 8, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Soldaduras malas? Si pones a gnd Q1 y Q2  con una R soldada por arriba podrías descartar la parte de "potencia" así te centras en el IC o no...
> La fuente esta correcta?



Hola

¿De que valor me recomiendas poner esas resistencias?

La fuente funciona correctamente. Es de menos tensión que la recomendada (+-30v) pero cuando el amplificador iba funcionó sin problemas.

Salu2


----------



## Ney Y (Ene 10, 2016)

Prueba el voltaje en la salida retirando Q5 y Q6...
Seria bueno que cambies Q1 y Q2 y pruebes...


----------



## teknosrp (Ene 17, 2016)

Hola

Acabo de probar sin los transistores de salida y sigue igual, 12v aprox positivos a la salida

Los otros transistores estan medidos y cambiados por si las moscas

¿Puede ser la causa del problema los 3v de diferencia en los reguladores del operacional?

Salu2


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola

Hoy que tuve un poco de tiempo me puse de nuevo con el amplificador. Ya he conseguido los reguladores de 15v y al ponerlos la cosa sigue igual, unos 15v aprox a la salida.

Ya que el amplificador tiene dos "partes", la positiva y la negativa, probé a desconectar la base de Q3, el impulsor NPN, y a la salida obtuve 0v. Pero al hacerlo al contrario, desconectar la base del impulsor PNP Q4 y dejar conectado Q3, el voltaje a la salida volvio a aparecer. Entonces cambié el Q1 (el que controla a Q3) y la cosa sigue igual, voltaje positivo a la salida

¿Alguna idea de por donde seguir? Si es necesario tomar alguna medida en el circuito avisad!
Durante las pruebas los transistores finales no estaban puestos, asi que de estos no es el problema.

EDIT: Una cosa que me he dado cuenta es que el voltaje de salida coincide con el voltaje de los reguladores del operacional. Los primeros que puse fueron de 8v y fue lo que obtenia a la salida, 8v, luego le puse de 12 y ahora de 15 y los voltajes a la salida coinciden.

Salu2 y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 139619
​
¿ Realizaste la PCB de la Rockola ?
¿ Verificaste haber hecho la PCB correcta ?
¿ Verificaste haber hecho la PCB en espejo ?
¿ Fotos de lo que armaste ?
¿ Verificaste haber colocado los transistores en el lugar correcto ?
¿ Verificaste haber colocado los transistores con la ubicación correcta de sus patas ?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 4, 2016)

Buenos días.

Una forma de aislar el problema, es quitar el 741, si todo está bien, en la salida tendría que haber 0VCC.

También puede ser que tu problema esté producido por un excesivo Off Set en el 741, ten en cuenta  que el 741 no es un Operacional que brille por sus "Performances" sino más bien todo lo contrario.

En cualquier caso intenta lo siguiente...

Entre los Pines 1 y 5 conecta una Resistencia ajustable de 22KΩ, el cursor de esta Resistencia lo conectas al Pin 4 (-15vcc).

De esta forma podrás ajustar el Off Set a 0VCC. Ten en cuenta que el Amplificador está acoplado en DC y con una ganancia de ≈ 56 veces en tensión.

Como buen Operacional, te recomiendo el OP27, tiene un ruido muy bajo.

Sería interesante que siguieras las recomendaciones de Fogonazo.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> . . . ten en cuenta  que el 741 no es un Operacional que brille por sus "Performances" sino más bien todo lo contrario. . . .



Esta serie de driver´s se denominan 741 por el empleo de un operacional como etapa de entrada, pero en general *nunca* llevan un 741, justamente por lo que detallas.
Nunca comprendí el por que de mantener el nombre.  

Suelen emplearse los TL071 o LF351


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola

Parece que la cosa va avanzando. He probado a desconectar la salida del operacional (pin 6 del diagrama) y al enchufar a la salida había 0 voltios. Ha sido al volver a conectar esa pata (en caliente) que ha vuelto a haber voltaje a la salida. ¿Esto significa que el problema estaría en la parte del operacional?

El montaje lo he realizado en PCB del que viene ya agujereado. Los transistores he revisado varias veces que estén en su posicion correcta y todo parece que esta bien. Como operacional estoy usando un 4558 y los transistores F421 y BF871 a la salida del operacional y A614 y D73 como impulsores. He comparado sus datasheets con los de los propuestos en el diagrama original y parecen tener caracteristicas similares.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2016)

El 4558 son *2* operacionales en una sola cápsula de 8 patas, el diseño se pensó para una cápsula con un solo operacional.

¿ Contemplaste eso en tu PCB ya que *NO* coinciden las patas ?


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 5, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El 4558 son *2* operacionales en una sola cápsula de 8 patas, el diseño se pensó para una cápsula con un solo operacional.
> 
> ¿ Contemplaste eso en tu PCB ya que *NO* coinciden las patas ?
> 
> ...



Si lo tuve en cuenta, use solo una mitad del 4558, uniendo cada pin con el punto que le toca en el diagrama segun el datasheet


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> . . Parece que la cosa va avanzando._* He probado a desconectar la salida del operacional (pin 6 del diagrama)*_ y al enchufar a la salida había 0 voltios. Ha sido al volver a conectar esa pata (en caliente) que ha vuelto a haber voltaje a la salida. ¿Esto significa que el problema estaría en la parte del operacional?. . . .



La pata 6 *NO* es la salida, es una de las entradas.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 5, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La pata 6 *NO* es la salida, es una de las entradas.



Me refería a que la salida se correspondia con la pata 6 del diagrama, pero en mi PCB la uni con la pata correspondiente a la salida del 4558, que no es la 6. Perdon por la confusion


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 9, 2016)

bueno yo hice una version que hay en la pagina de videorockola y suena bien ,diseñe el pcb y lo tengo sonando, pero me deforma la onda a la salida de una forma un poco extraña a los 400w y quisiera que me dieran la opinion de lo que puede estar pasando. gracias. la fuente de alimentacion tiene 88 volts simetricos si alguien tiene una idea de como resolver este problema le agradeceria su ayuda.gracias


----------



## victor6298 (Feb 9, 2016)

yo arme este ampli con 5 pares 2sc5200 y complementario; mi pregunta es si puedo obtener esos 500w por modulo ,trabajandolo con una fuente de +/-72.11VDC 12amp??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2016)

72 Vdc - 5 V (caida en transistores de salida y resistencias de emisor) = 67 Vpico

67 Vpico / ²√2 = 47 Vrms

Potencia = V² / R = (47Vrms x 47Vrms) / 8 Ohms = 250 Watts 
Potencia = V² / R = (47Vrms x 47Vrms) / 4 Ohms = 500 Watts . . .  seguramente algo menos de 500 Watts sobre 4 Ohms . . .  *no se si ese circuito soporte 4 Ohms*


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2016)

Buenos díasteknosrp

Si al desconectar la Resistencia del Pin 7 del 741 la salida del Amplificador se queda en 0VCC, eso significa que toda la aparte de potencia está bien.

Ahora tendrás que centrar tus esfuerzos en la parte de 741...

En el Pin 7 tienes que tener +15VCC 
En el Pin 4 tienes que tener -15VCC

En estás condiciones, en la salida, Pin 6, tendrá que haber 0VCC

¿Has intentado hacer la modificación planteada en el Post #20?

Sal U2


----------



## victor6298 (Feb 10, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 72 Vdc - 5 V (caida en transistores de salida y resistencias de emisor) = 67 Vpico
> 
> 67 Vpico / ²√2 = 47 Vrms
> 
> ...


segun la pagina dice que si incluso bajaron el voltage a 67 volt para 2ohm, pero la inquiuetud mia es si los 12amp que tengo en mi trafo con los 72.11 volt(+/-72v) me alcanzan para un montaje estereo o debo sacrificar algunos watios y quitar un par complementario en cada modulo,y obtener 300w y algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2016)

victor6298 dijo:


> segun la pagina dice que si incluso bajaron el voltage a 67 volt para 2ohm, pero la inquiuetud mia es si los 12amp que tengo en mi trafo con los 72.11 volt(+/-72v) me alcanzan para un montaje estereo o debo sacrificar algunos watios y _*quitar un par complementario en cada modulo*_,y obtener 300w y algo?



y ¿ Por que hacer eso ?

Con *12A* te alcanza para solo una etapa de 500W (4Ω)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 11, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos díasteknosrp
> 
> Si al desconectar la Resistencia del Pin 7 del 741 la salida del Amplificador se queda en 0VCC, eso significa que toda la aparte de potencia está bien.
> 
> ...



Hola

¿Para medir los 0v a la salida del operacional lo tengo que hacer con todo conectado menos la resistencia del pin 7 o tengo que desconectar tambien las entradas (pin 2 y 3 del esquema)?

La modificación del post #20 no la pude realizar porque estoy usando un 4558, que no tiene pata para la regulación del offset

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Para medir los 0v a la salida del operacional lo tengo que hacer con todo conectado menos la resistencia del pin 7 o tengo que desconectar tambien las entradas (pin 2 y 3 del esquema)? . . .



*Sip,* levanta uno de los extremos de la resistencia de 100Ω


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip,* levanta uno de los extremos de la resistencia de 100Ω



Acabo de medir y tengo -15v (negativos) a la salida del operacional (con la resistencia de 100 ohmios levantada y las entradas conectadas)

En la alimentación tengo los +15v y -15v bien.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Acabo de medir y tengo -15v (negativos) a la salida del operacional (con la resistencia de 100 ohmios levantada y las entradas conectadas)
> 
> En la alimentación tengo los +15v y -15v bien.
> 
> Salu2



Eso es malo, pero muy bueno 

Ahora levanta un extremo de la resistencia R6 (Lado parlante) y conectala a la salida del operacional.

Ver el archivo adjunto 139619​
Mide nuevamente la tensión de salida del operacional


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es malo, pero muy bueno
> 
> Ahora levanta un extremo de la resistencia R6 (Lado parlante) y conectala a la salida del operacional.
> 
> ...



Acabo de realizar la medida y sigo obteniendo los -15v negativos. La resistencia R6 la he conectado directamente a la salida del operacional, sin pasar por la R5 (sigue levantada)

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

¿ No abras mezclado las entradas de un operacional con la salida del otro ?

Mide, respecto a GND la tensión sobre las entradas (-) y (+) del operacional.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No abras mezclado las entradas de un operacional con la salida del otro ?
> 
> Mide, respecto a GND la tensión sobre las entradas (-) y (+) del operacional.



En la entrada negativa mido 0v y en la positiva (detras de la R6) 10v. He revisado y el operacional esta bien conectado, no los he mezclado entre si


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

Ese esquema posee un error que no había observado, están invertidas las entradas del operacional, (+) con la (-)


*Edit:*



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ese esquema posee un error que no había observado, están invertidas las entradas del operacional, (+) con la (-)



El error no era del esquema, *sino mío*, si bien las entradas del operacional se encuentran invertidas respecto a lo que es una operación "Tradicional", luego se corrige con el par de transistores conectados a la salida del operacional.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema posee un error que no había observado, están invertidas las entradas del operacional, (+) con la (-)



Además, la salida está operando en clase B . 

Saludos

PD: otro esquema más de DESTRUYETUVIDEOROCKOLA!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Además, la salida está operando en clase B .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: otro esquema más de DESTRUYETUVIDEOROCOLA!!!



Sip, es como *¡ Demasiado !*


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema posee un error que no había observado, están invertidas las entradas del operacional, (+) con la (-)



Hola

He probado a invertir las entradas y entonces se han invertido los voltajes. Con la resistencia de salida de 100 ohms levantada obtengo a la salida unos 15v positivos, y al conectar la salida del operacional con la resistencia de 56K sigo obteniendo a la salida 15v. Respecto a GND entrada (+) 0v y entrada (-) 14v aprox positivos (con el cambio de entradas realizado)

Por otra parte si observais errores en el esquema y considerais que es mejor montar otro no hay problema. En el hilo del driver 741 he visto algunos sencillos con buena pinta.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> He probado a invertir las entradas y entonces se han invertido los voltajes. Con la resistencia de salida de 100 ohms levantada obtengo a la salida unos 15v positivos, y al conectar la salida del operacional con la resistencia de 56K sigo obteniendo a la salida 15v. Respecto a GND entrada (+) 0v y entrada (-) 14v aprox positivos (con el cambio de entradas realizado)
> 
> ...



No es un amplificador del cual "Me enamoraría", pero debe funcionar aceptablemente bien.

Como dice @diegomj1973 trabaja en clase *"B"* lo que trae aparejada una distorsión importante, pero que se percibe a bajo o muy bajo volumen, a mayor volumen sigue presente, pero se enmascara.

Es un amplificador pensado para entregar potencia "Bruta" y con el mínimo calentamiento posible.

Si ya lo tienes completo, yo vería de hacerlo funcionar y juzgarlo antes de descartarlo.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es un amplificador del cual "Me enamoraría", pero debe funcionar aceptablemente bien.
> 
> Como dice @diegomj1973 trabaja en clase *"B"* lo que trae aparejada una distorsión importante, pero que se percibe a bajo o muy bajo volumen, a mayor volumen sigue presente, pero se enmascara.
> 
> ...



Hola

Yo también prefiero hacerlo funcionar. Lo que mas me extraña de todo es que en un prencipio me funcionó bien, antes de quemar un regulador y el operacional.

Entonces si hemos descartado la parte de potencia, donde estan los transistores, solo quedan el operacional, sus reguladores de voltaje, un condensador y unas pocas resistencias. ¿Por donde puedo tirar ahora? Tiene que estar ya cerca el problema.

Salu2


----------



## victor6298 (Feb 12, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Yo también prefiero hacerlo funcionar. Lo que mas me extraña de todo es que en un prencipio me funcionó bien, antes de quemar un regulador y el operacional.
> 
> ...


segun entendi  ahora lo que queda es levantar el ic y cambiar las entradas o lo que es lo mismo invertir las entradas en el pcb alambrando una base para el ic puedes probar


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 13, 2016)

victor6298 dijo:


> segun entendi  ahora lo que queda es levantar el ic y cambiar las entradas o lo que es lo mismo invertir las entradas en el pcb alambrando una base para el ic puedes probar



Hola

Como comenté en el #43 ya he probado a invertir las entradas, y entonces se ha invertido el problema. Antes obtenía a la salida del operacional 15v negativos, y ahora 15v positivos. Al conectar la salida del operacional con la R de 56K levantada, sigo obteniendo los 15v positivos a la salida y en las entradas (+) y (-) hay respectivamente 0v y 14v aprox respecto a GND

Salu2


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2016)

Buenos días teknosrp

Acerca del comentario de Fogonazo en el Post #40  tengo que comentar que...

En realidad las entradas + y - no están invertidas, hay que tener en cuenta que  los Transistores Q1 y Q2 invierten la señal de salida del OP por lo que al final las señales están conectadas correctamente.

Como consecuencia de esto teknosrp, tobas las pruebas que estás realizando en torno al 741 te darán resultados inesperados, hay que tener en cuenta que estás midiendo en Lazo Abierto.

Lo lógico es que conectes todo según indica el esquema, a partir de ahí hay que realizar medidas.

Doy por sentado que todas las Resistencias y Condensadores tienen sus valores correctos.

Presta especial atención a C4 de 47µF.

Con respecto a este Condensador, lo lógico es que no fuese Polarizado, esto lo puedes hacer poniendo en serie dos Condensadores de 100µF pero uniendo sus Negativos, los Positivos uno a GND y el otro a la Resistencia de 1KΩ

Cuando tengas todo conectado correctamente haz lo siguiente...

La R6 de 56KΩ ponla de 1KΩ, con esto bajaremos drásticamente la ganancia del Amplificador

En estas condiciones mide la tensión de salida.

Tendrá que ser de 0VCC, la salida del 741 tendrá que estar a 0VCC, si esto no se cumple

Tendrás que intentar ajustar el Off Set del 741 para que sea de 0VCC, en el Post #20 se explica como hacer esto.

Lo raro es que has comentado que este circuito, en alguna ocasión funcionó, ¿Has realizado alguna modificación después de repararlo?.

Si consigues obtener en la salida 0VCC, entonces puedes aumentar el valor de la R6 hasta obtener la ganancia deseada vigilando que la tensión de salida permanezca en 0VCC

Otra cosa que me tiene intrigado...

Las tensiones ± del 741... ¿Cómo las obtienes?

Si es con Reguladores del tipo 7815 y 7915   ten en cuenta que estos Reguladores su tensión máxima sería +35VCC para el 7815 y -35VCC para el 7915.

Si todo está correcto no tiene que ser muy complicado poner en funcionamiento ese circuito 

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días teknosrp
> 
> Acerca del comentario de Fogonazo en el Post #40  tengo que comentar que...
> 
> En realidad las entradas + y - no están invertidas, hay que tener en cuenta que  los Transistores Q1 y Q2 invierten la señal de salida del OP por lo que al final las señales están conectadas correctamente.


*¡ Correcto !*
Estuve analizando el circuito y llegué a la misma conclusión.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 14, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días teknosrp
> 
> Acerca del comentario de Fogonazo en el Post #40  tengo que comentar que...
> 
> ...



Hola

Acabo de probar con la resistencia de 1K en lugar de la de 56K y todo bien conectado, menos la resistencia de 100R que hay a la salida del operacional. Enchufo y a la salida del amplificador hay 0v y a la salida del operacional -15v. Conecto la resistencia de 100R levantada, y entonces el voltaje a la salida del operacional pasa a ser de 0.25v y a la salida del amplificador vuelven los 15v positivos. En los diodos de bias había aprox 15v positivos por el lado del NPN y 14v por el del PNP. Tambíen he probado con una resistencia de 10K y la original de 56K y los resultados son iguales.

Sobre lo de regular el offset del operacional como en el mensaje #20, no puedo, ya que estoy usando un 4558 que no tiene patilla de offset. El voltaje del operacional lo estoy obteniendo de otro bobinado del transformador que me da aprox +-20v rectificados, dentro de los limites de los reguladores, y con GND común a la fuente principal.

Los cambios respecto a cuando funcionaba han sido el regulador positivo de 15v, el operacional y los transistores del principio. El regulador lo sustituí por un 317 con sus resistencias para dar 15v, el operacional puse otro exactamente igual y los transistores puse unos que no iban tan justos de voltaje, el F421 y el BF871.

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2016)

Probaste con otro amplificador operacional ? . . .  No sea que sea ese chip dañado ?


----------



## John Miller (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola buen día despues de leer atentamente el tema, el problema radica en si que no estas usando el LM741, usas el 4558 y esto lleva hacer modificaciones al pcb, que te pueden confundir si te guias con el diagrama y pcb original del proyecto.

A mi parecer en el momento del daño alguna pista  pcb de conexión referente al operacional esta defectuosa, te aconsejo que realices nuevamente el pcb, tal como esta en el archivo de descarga, lo mas viable  es usar un buen reemplazo como el TL081 o propiamente el que corresponde al amplificador, porque vas durar mas tiempo buscando el problema que realizando el pcb. 


Un dato a tener en cuenta los transistores de potencia en especial el 2CS3858, la gran mayoría son falsos, no me extrañaría que alguno de los 2 tenga un hFE mas alto que el que corresponde, eso desencadenaria un problema similar al tuyo.

MK.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2016)

O montó el operacional rotado 180º ?


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 15, 2016)

bueno yo arme el plano que subi atras y tenia el problema que expuse pero ya quedo solucionado, eran los cap que van en paralelo a las r de 18k, le puse 10uF 100v y salio andando con 700w a 4 ohm 1khz y 625w a 4 ohm 100hz. le probe un medio alto de 12 pulgadas y es especial para medias altas, sonido muy nitido. operacional tl082 89v simetricos. animense que es facil de armar y los he visto en potencias profesionales con 118v simetricos con un poquito mas de componentes.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 27, 2016)

Hola

Acabo de probar de cambiar el 4558 por otro y hace exactamente lo mismo que en #50, con todo bien conectado obtengo en la salida del operacional 0.25v (los tuve que medir con la escala mas pequeña) y en la salida a altavoz unos 12v de contínua. Con la resistencia de 100 ohms que hay a la salida del operacional levantada, en la salida a altavoz hay 0v y en la salida del operacional -15v. 

Sobre los transistores de potencia, ahí no debe estar el problema porque marcan exactamente el mismo hfe ambos y el amplificador funcionó bien con ellos.

Salu2


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola

¿Que función tienen los condensadores C6 y C7 (los que están en paralelo con las resistencias de 15K)?
Al quitar estos y C8 y C9 ya no obtengo voltaje a la salida, pero no me regula los 0.7 y -0.7v en los diodos de BIAS, que se mantiene en 0v.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Que función tienen los condensadores C6 y C7 (los que están en paralelo con las resistencias de 15K)?
> Al quitar estos y C8 y C9 ya no obtengo voltaje a la salida, pero no me regula los 0.7 y -0.7v en los diodos de BIAS, que se mantiene en 0v.
> ...



Son para mejorar la respuesta a frecuencia.

Si los retiraste y cambió como lo describes puede que:
Alguno de ellos se encuentre en corto 
Toda la placa esté oscilando


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola

Falsa alarma el comentario anterior, lo de que sin los condensadores no tenia DC a la salida era porque estaba desconectado el punto medio de los condensadores de la fuente de alimentación. Lo volví a reconectar y vuelta a como estaba al principio, con los 12v aprox de continua a la salida.

Mirando de analizar el circuito, no entiendo como es que se genera el voltaje de BIAS en los diodos. ¿Con R5 levantada se deberían generar los 0.7 y -0.7v?







Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Falsa alarma el comentario anterior, lo de que sin los condensadores no tenia DC a la salida era porque estaba desconectado el punto medio de los condensadores de la fuente de alimentación. Lo volví a reconectar y vuelta a como estaba al principio, con los 12v aprox de continua a la salida.
> 
> ...



Q1 y Q2 se encuentran polarizados por R8 y R9 y corriente limitada por R12 y R13.
Es decir, sobre los diodos aparece una corriente limitada y los diodos al estar conduciendo en directo, dan la caída de 1,4V


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día llevas desde enero reparandolo, hiciste lo que te recomende, usar el LM741 y realizar un nuevo pcb tal como el propuesto en la pagina? 

Te aconsejo empesar de 0 porque si sigues con un pcb y componentes  que recibieron un corto, no vas a encontrar la falla rapido, vas a tardar mas encontrando el problema que haciendolo con todas las pautas.

MK.


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Q1 y Q2 se encuentran polarizados por R8 y R9 y corriente limitada por R12 y R13.
> Es decir, sobre los diodos aparece una corriente limitada y los diodos al estar conduciendo en directo, dan la caída de 1,4V



Entonces, con la R5 levantada, ¿debería de poder medir los 0.7v y -0.7v en los diodos?





Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día llevas desde enero reparandolo, hiciste lo que te recomende, usar el LM741 y realizar un nuevo pcb tal como el propuesto en la pagina?
> 
> Te aconsejo empesar de 0 porque si sigues con un pcb y componentes  que recibieron un corto, no vas a encontrar la falla rapido, vas a tardar mas encontrando el problema que haciendolo con todas las pautas.
> 
> MK.



Hola

Seguro que repitiendolo de nuevo hubiera tardado menos en hacerlo andar, pero ya que no me corre prisa, prefiero intentar encontrar cual es el fallo en lo que ya tengo montado. De esta manera estoy aprendiendo bastantes cosas que de haber ido a la primera, o simplemente repetido, habría pasado por alto.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Entonces, con la R5 levantada, ¿debería de poder medir los 0.7v y -0.7v en los diodos? . . .



Con la resistencia levantada o sin levantar entre las bases del TIP41 y el TIP42 debe haber 1,4V (Aprox)


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con la resistencia levantada o sin levantar entre las bases del TIP41 y el TIP42 debe haber 1,4V (Aprox)



Entonces por aquí está el problema, entre las bases de esos transistores hay 0v. Comentar por si es importante que como voltaje de fuente estoy usando +-25v DC en vez de los +-45v propuestos porque el siguiente transformador que tengo se sube hasta +-60v DC

Cuando iba bien estaba usando el de +-25v, pero desde el fallo cambié los transistores Q1 y Q2 por otros diferentes porque los que puse al principio me di cuenta que iban muy justos de voltaje. El otro transformador no lo he llegado a probar por miedo a quemar algo.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> Entonces por aquí está el problema, entre las bases de esos transistores hay 0v. Comentar por si es importante que como voltaje de fuente estoy usando +-25v DC en vez de los +-45v propuestos porque el siguiente transformador que tengo se sube hasta +-60v DC


Con *0V NO* se polarizan correctamente los transistores de salida, pero tampoco explotan. Siempre que esté todo correctamente conectado.


> Cuando iba bien estaba usando el de +-25v, pero desde el fallo cambié los transistores Q1 y Q2 por otros diferentes porque los que puse al principio me di cuenta que iban muy justos de voltaje. El otro transformador no lo he llegado a probar por miedo a quemar algo.
> 
> Salu2


¿ Estás seguro de haber colocado Q1 y Q2 en el lugar correcto ?


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola

He estado midiendo y probando de analizar el circuito y he llegado a esta conclusión, que agradecería si me confirmaseis si es correcta o he pasado algo por alto.

Midiendo tension entre las puntas de ambos diodos tengo 0v, entonces Q1 y/o Q2 no estan conduciendo. Después al medir entre base y emisor de esos transistores, el tester marcaba alrededor de 0.4v. Si no voy mal, esta tensión ha de ser de alrededor de 0.7v para que empiezen a conducir
La tension que polariza Q1 y Q2 se obtendría del divisor resistivo formado por la R8 y la R10 de 15K y 220R, Si tomamos que la tensión de alimentación es +-25v, entonces este voltaje es 25 / (15000 + 220) x 220 = 0.361v, coincide con lo medido. Tomando como alimentación los +-45v propuestos por el circuito, obtenemos 0.65v, próximo a los 0.7v, y si hacemos el cálculo con los +-60v de mi otro transformador, obtenemos 0.86v
¿Sería este voltaje demasiado elevado y debería calcular unas resistencias que den un voltaje aproximado de 0.7v?

Salu2


----------



## facu77 (Abr 7, 2016)

Buenas compañero teknosport. Desconozco si ya has solucionado tu problema, pero si no lo solucionaste fíjate que entre las puntas de ambos diodos debes tener 2Vbe(On), es decir, aproximadamente entre 1.2V y 1.4V. Esto hace que los dos transistores estén al límite de su conducción (Clase AB).
No es correcto que tengas 0v entre los dos diodos. Respecto a tu pregunta, la tensión de 0.86V que obtienes con tu otro transformador no es la ideal pero la puedes utilizar perfectamente. 
Comenta si has solucionado tu problema. Saludos.


----------



## teknosrp (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola

Al final visto que el problema se estaba alargando demasiado he acabado haciendo otro desde 0, pero esta vez una versión del mismo circuito pero que permite hasta +-70v de alimentacion. La sorpresa ha sido al conectarlo, ¡mismo problema que el anterior! los dichosos 12v positivos a la salida.

Adjunto el diagrama que he usado esta vez (sacado del hilo driver 741). Si es necesaria alguna foto del montaje o he de tomar algunas medidas, por favor indicadmelo.

Como alimentación estoy usando +-60v y las pruebas han sido sin los transistores de salida, midiendo en el extremo de R17

Saludos y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2016)

Desconectá la resistencia de 100 Ohms de la salida del operacional , conectala a masa y volvé a medir


----------



## teknosrp (May 6, 2016)

Hola

¡Al fin buenas noticias! El segundo que hice ya funciona
Al final era que al probar no había conectado las resistencias de 33k y 1k que van a la entrada. Ahora he conectado una señal y perfecto, ya mañana lo probaré mejor. El método de la bombilla me ha ido muy bien, esta vez no he quemado nada

Respecto al primero que hice no se donde puede estar el fallo, las resistencias comentadas previamente estan puestas y comprobadas. De momento mejor lo voy a dejar aparcado y ya cuando tenga tiempo y ganas intento sacar el fallo. Ahora toca probar bien la segunda etapa, y si todo va bien, duplicarla para hacerlo stereo y montarlo en un gabinete. Ya subiré alguna foto cuando lo tenga listo, si no tengo antes algun problema 

Por ultimo, dar las gracias a todos los que han participado en el hilo

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2016)

teknosrp dijo:


> El segundo que hice ya funciona
> Al final era que al probar no había conectado las resistencias de 33k y 1k que van a la entrada.


 
No será un corte en el impreso , en el anterior ?  O mal soldada esa pata del operacional ?


----------

